# What color?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No clue on what her base color was/is, but she _is_ for all intents and purposes a grey.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I didn't know they could have dorsal stripes!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Any color can have them. It's called counter shading. Grey can also cause markings that mimic primitive markings in duns.

Do they have what breed she is?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, that makes sense cuz my friend's bay has a dorsal stripe haha they bred her here at A&M so I assume she's a quarter horse. I want to try to find out her parents colors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep us posted if you do.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

What are the A&M horses going for right now?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

The sale hasn't happened yet, but last year they were dirt cheap. 500-1300 i think


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but how does their sale work? I've heard of their sales, but wasn't sure if it was an open sale, or how they might do it. And when is it? 

She's a pretty filly!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's open to everyone if that's what you mean! Most of the sale horses are ones that were used in the training class, 311, so they are young.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! Our horses for the production sale go for a lot more at CSU. Seems like it would be the other way around. We just had our sale about 2 weeks ago. Would it be safe to assume that she is some variation of dun going grey?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> Would it be safe to assume that she is some variation of dun going grey?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She may be, she may not be. As ND said, grey can act differently on all sorts of horses, and one thing it can do often is create the illusion of primitive markings, which are also known as dun factor when the horse has a dun gene.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what breed is she? she looks a tad thin.. how old also?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

The horse market is just really down in Texas right now, so that's mostly the reason. Like I said, I'm 99% sure she's quarter horse since A&M bred her and since I know she's registered, she isn't a cross. She's only about 2 so shes kinda strung out and gangly at the moment.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks like a rose grey.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

She's beautiful and I'd go with gray too b/c the can have the markings that resemble a dun. I loove horses that are different, tell your friend good luck with getting her!!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, I will!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like a greying Grulla to me...


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Bridgertrot said:


> Wow! Our horses for the production sale go for a lot more at CSU. Seems like it would be the other way around. We just had our sale about 2 weeks ago. Would it be safe to assume that she is some variation of dun going grey?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was going to say, $500-$1300 is really cheap, lol. I used to go to CSU (left to ride) and a friend of mine did one of the colt training classes and his filly sold for a pretty decent amount. I don't remember the number, but it was definitely over $1300.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

They went for a lot this year, most successful apparently.

"The average price for all quarter horses in the sale was $5,376. The average price for young horses trained by CSU students was just over $4,000, according to sale records. The average price for aged horses was $7,424. Two horses brought $18,500 – a tie for high-seller."


Equine Sciences · Colorado State University


I'm hoping to take the class eventually.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll have to look up what his sold for. I'm really curious now. he did the class last year, I think.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, the sale was today and apparently the horses went for much more this year. My friend got a colt last year for $900 and his sister went for $2000 this year!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Did your friend get the filly?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

No, she wasn't prepared for how much they went for this year :-/


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If her legs had been dark all the way to the hoof, I'd of suggested grulla, but... Y'know. She looks grey.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw a mare that looked very similar in color to this girl today at a clinic and the gentleman said her papers say she is dun. He said the people who sold her to him told him she was dun with a champagne gene. What does that mean/is that a possibility?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope. She's grey. Grey can do all sorts of funky things, including mimicking dun by giving the horse dun factor markings. The filly you posted is definitely grey.


----------



## SooFastDraft (Jun 12, 2012)

Listing her as grey is your best bet. She is indeed not gray but send the interested person pictures and explain that you tried your best to identify the color. Maybe she can help you.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SFD. Please explain what you are trying to say. You say to call the mare grey but she isn't grey? 

The mare in the OP is grey regardless of what ever color she was/is under the grey.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Grey for sure....she was probably a dun color at birth and is greying out now.


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would never in a million years say that horse was gray. I don't see any gray on her. She is most def a dun of some sort. That is not countershading on her butt it is a true dun stripe and those tiger stripes on her legs are very prominent. I would say she is a buckskin dun or even a dunalino (palamino dun). I would put my money on buckskin dun though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's grey, in a colour change. Testing would let you know for sure, but I'm 100% that's a grey filly. 
Grey's go through so many colour changes; as do other's.

I have a filly that looks like a red dun (darker legs, dorsal stripe, etc) but she's a purebred Arabian so she isn't. She's just a chestnut with shading. 

This guy is grey:



















But will turn out like his sire:


















Whom I will sure will turn out like his sire:










It's all just progressive colour change and the in betweens.


----------



## Shanblue (Jun 12, 2012)

Wouldn't it be buckskin because it has the dorsal stripe?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, any horse can have a dorsal caused by counter shading and grey tends to cause dorsals and other primitive markings as well during the greying process.


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a clear distinction between an actual forsake stripe and counter shading. That stripe is to dark to call counter shading. Shanblue-Buckskins do not have dorsal stripes only duns do. There is such a thing as a buckskin dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a clear distinction between an actual dorsal stripe and counter shading. That stripe is to dark to call counter shading. Shanblue-Buckskins do not have dorsal stripes only duns do. There is such a thing as a buckskin dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not always true Shorty. Countershading can and _does_ look like a true dorsal on occasion and a true dun caused dorsal can be indistinct with soft edges. Buckskins can have dorsals that are caused by countershading and still be a buckskin.

Two of these three are have the dun gene one does not. It shows perfectly what I was talking about. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And only one of these two carries dun -


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

ShortyHorse11 said:


> I would never in a million years say that horse was gray. I don't see any gray on her. She is most def a dun of some sort. That is not countershading on her butt it is a true dun stripe and those tiger stripes on her legs are very prominent. I would say she is a buckskin dun or even a dunalino (palamino dun). I would put my money on buckskin dun though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's got quite a lot of grey on her face in the first picture... She's got a classic grey look about her. There is a member on here who posted a picture of their grey who looked much like this, and then posted a picture of the same horse as a foal.... and it was as chestnut as can be! Can't remember who the member was, will try to find the thread.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

muumi said:


> Can't remember who the member was, will try to find the thread.


Found it! And its quite fantastic! The member is ThirteenAcres, I hope she doesn't mind me linking it.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/brindle-roan-119638/page13/#post1476298


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't mind at all! In fact, my grey girl is actually taking on a very yellowish hue at the moment. She looks even more like the OP horse minus the Primitive markings. 

It is absolutely amazing what grey will do through its changes. My girl has gone from bright chestnut to steel grey to a roanish color, to a blue stage, and now is taking on a yellow hue. 

But underneath it all, she is still grey. And I wouldn't trust anyone more than the color gurus here on their opinions. =) thank you for referencing my girl! I can post newer pics of her shade progression if you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please do TA. It's always great to see pictures of horses in their many shades lol


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I don't mind at all! In fact, my grey girl is actually taking on a very yellowish hue at the moment. She looks even more like the OP horse minus the Primitive markings.
> 
> It is absolutely amazing what grey will do through its changes. My girl has gone from bright chestnut to steel grey to a roanish color, to a blue stage, and now is taking on a yellow hue.
> 
> ...


She does look a bit like the filly the OP posted!

I posted it because I just thought your horse was such a good example of the crazy things grey can do! I personally was blown away how a chestnut horse can grey into a shade that looks like she was a buckskin or a bay...

Yes please post a picture, I would love to see her now!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I started a thread so we won't hijack this one. lol 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/50-shades-grey-ha-no-really-126918/#post1545828


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ShortyHorse11 said:


> There is a clear distinction between an actual dorsal stripe and counter shading. That stripe is to dark to call counter shading. Shanblue-Buckskins do not have dorsal stripes only duns do. There is such a thing as a buckskin dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This isn't the greatest picture, but it's the only one I have where you can actually see it. You can see her dorsal stripe and it's pretty dominate, even if under shadow. It's physically impossible for this mare to carry any gene that would normally be assosicated with a dorsal stripe, but it's there.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is my cousins mare as a yearling.....


















From a distance you would have SWORN she was a Buttermilk Buckskin, but she went from this color as a weiner baby....










To the above as a yearling. And to this as a 2 yr old...









So greys are tricky and that is why I say the horse is grey....but it really doesn't have to be a buckskin at birth because this mare was a dark brown at birth.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

wow guys, this has all been very informative! I knew greys were crazy but I didn't know they were THIS crazy lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The only thing crazier than grey is appaloosa... ****!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ShortyHorse11 said:


> There is a clear distinction between an actual dorsal stripe and counter shading. That stripe is to dark to call counter shading. Shanblue-Buckskins do not have dorsal stripes only duns do. There is such a thing as a buckskin dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nothing amuses me more then people who INSIST upon something with every fiber of their being while being completely and totally 110% wrong.

You may want to brush up on some research before making outrageous claims about how dorsal stripes work when you clearly don't have the faintest idea whatsoever.


----------

